# Hagen Glo  and Arcadia Plant Pro J5 Dimensions



## tomsteer (25 Mar 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I'm investigating a potential lighting upgrade on an Aquaone Aquastart 500 and I'm looking for some help.

In the hood there is a ~450mm x ~100mm existing lighting housing, I would like to upgrade to 2 24w T5's with a Hagen Glo twin starter, slotting it into this space (Increasing the ventilation obviously).

In order to see if this is a possibility I need some dimensions - 

Hagen Glo Twin 24W T5 Starter - Do you own one? If so I would need two measurements - 

- The overall length of the tube with the plug fittings on
- The overall length of the bare tube (to the ends of the pins) without the plugs on

Arcadia Plant Pro J5 24W Bulb (The J5 Jewel Type as they are slightly shorter) - 

- The overall length of the bare tube (to the ends of the pins)

I know this is pretty cheeky but I havenâ€™t seen either of these products in the flesh only online. If anyone could help me one either front it would be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance,

Tom


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Mar 2010)

T5 tubes are a standard length (with a few exceptions from people like Juwel who make their own T5 tubes/light units to be awkward).  If you look at the below site, you'll see that 24w tubes are 549mm long, so I suspect too long for your tank.

http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs- ... es-14W-80W

Looking at the design of the tank, you may want to think about compact fluorescent units.  Interpet used to do a good range, but they seem quite hard to find these days.


----------



## tomsteer (25 Mar 2010)

Steve,

Thanks for the reply. 

Arcadias Plant Pro J5 tubes (http://www.arcadia-uk.info/product.php?pid=34&mid=10&lan=en&sub=&id=4) are designed for a new range of Jewel tanks and state 438mm for the 24w tube. 

I was hoping to find how much the Hagen starter plugs would add to this to see if I could squeeze it in.

Cheers,

Tom


----------

